# O que aconteceu a 30 de março de 1990 no Marão?



## pe5cinco5 (17 Jun 2020 às 19:03)

Eu acredito que para muitos possa ser uma questão simples, mas, ainda assim, decido abrir este tópico, mesmo que tenha poucas mensagens, o mais interessante é ficar esclarecido.

O que eu pergunto é, *quanto de força é necessário do vento para conseguir atirar com vários camiões, veículos pesados, com toneladas de massa, para o chão?*

Digo isso pois descobri, nos arquivos da RTP, um fenómeno deveras anormal, ocorrido no dia 30 de março de 1990, na estrada que atravessa a Serra do Marão. O endereço é este: https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/ventos-fortes-no-ip4/

Alguns destaques para o que se percebeu no video:


Camião deitado, de lado, com as rodas no ar;
O veículo abanava constantemente, mesmo deitado de lado;
Dificuldades  notórias para as pessoas se moverem, tanto que tinham que se abaixar contra o vento, tal força que o mesmo exercia.
O condutor do veículo afirmou que o vento "levantou de uma vez só" a camionete, que por sua vez a fez virar de lado.

Analisando as respetivas cartas do arquivo meteorológico, do modelo baseado no ECMWF, a 30 de março de 1990 estávamos perante anomalias negativas de temperatura e de geopotencial e com influência de perturbação a sudoeste. No entanto, em relação ao vento, não há dado que indique que a força do vento tenha sido anormal na Serra do Marão.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2020 às 19:32)

muita coisa influencia o vento e o mapa do vento é para 10m suspeito que não será o melhor para analisar a coisa pois o fenómeno foi em altitude . não é tanto a velocidade mas a direção se o vento apanha o camião de lado é fácil vira-lo, já todos vimos camiões a sofrer com vento lateral. Penso que deve ter sido um fenómeno de   túnel pois o ip4 corre acima de um vale do Marão e se o vento tiver a direção certa é afunilado e a sua velocidade aumenta


----------



## pe5cinco5 (17 Jun 2020 às 20:07)

camrov8 disse:


> muita coisa influencia o vento e o mapa do vento é para 10m suspeito que não será o melhor para analisar a coisa pois o fenómeno foi em altitude . não é tanto a velocidade mas a direção se o vento apanha o camião de lado é fácil vira-lo, já todos vimos camiões a sofrer com vento lateral. Penso que deve ter sido um fenómeno de   túnel pois o ip4 corre acima de um vale do Marão e se o vento tiver a direção certa é afunilado e a sua velocidade aumenta



Sinceramente não conheço algum mapa para vento a 2m para a data em que ocorreu o evento. Mas sim, acredito que o facto de ser em altitude o fenómeno, a direção, e a questão de afunilar a trajetória do vento pode bem ter indiciado o que aconteceu nesse tempo. Não deixa de ser curioso o que aconteceu, pelo menos hoje em dia, invulgar, pelo menos no nosso clima.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2020 às 20:11)

~16m/s = ~57qph


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2020 às 20:19)

Orion disse:


> ~16m/s = ~57qph



Regionalmente, eventualmente mais elevado.

As cartas têm reduzida definição.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (18 Jun 2020 às 12:24)

Orion disse:


> Regionalmente, eventualmente mais elevado.
> 
> As cartas têm reduzida definição.



Então, em princípio está verídico a causa do que aconteceu nesse dia na Serra do Marão. 

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------

